# HT5025ub



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am calibrating using the Spears disc from my Oppo 103d. My question is about the contrast and color/tint settings. The contrast has to be adjusted literally all the way down in order to see what the instructions say to see. The color saturation also has to be adjusted almost all the way left to see all blue in that screen. I am calibrating in Cinema mode with all other "bells and whistles" settings turned off. Is this normal on this projector or on the 5030? Anyone see these kinds of adjustments doing theirs? Thanks.


----------

